

Bringing African Shoppers to the Global Mall - Geekette
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/22/business/bringing-african-shoppers-to-the-global-mall.html

======
Geekette
Great to see a successful example of a cross-continent, online-to-offline
e-commerce startup. That Mall4Africa ships 4.5 tons of goods to Africa
_weekly_ reflects the massive and growing potential of oft-ignored or maligned
W. African consumer markets, especially Nigeria.

